# Solved: in page popup window?



## smartcard (Jun 1, 2007)

I want to create a popup that is completely contained within the page (so i guess its not really a popup). I'm looking for something where if a button is clicked, a small box will come up in the current window and become the active window, while the original window is visible but not active. 

It's hard to explain, but its a popup that is contained in the same window. And when the user presses okay or cancel on the "popup" window. They return to where they were in the original window. Is this possible? How would I do it?


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

I use this one. It's a small, customisable and very user friendly little script...

Danny


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Easily possible with a little bit of javascript.

Just check out the onclick event for window.open.

This is a sample of a piece of code from one of my sites


```
<a href="#" onclick="window.open('name-of-pop-up-page.html','new','toolbar=no, location=no, directories=no, status=no, menubar=no, scrollbars=yes, resizable=no, copyhistory=yes, width=785, height=500')"><u>Terms and Conditions</u></a>
```


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

smartcard said:


> I want to create a popup that is completely contained within the page (so i guess its not really a popup). I'm looking for something where if a button is clicked, a small box will come up in the current window and become the active window, while the original window is visible but not active.
> 
> It's hard to explain, but its a popup that is contained in the same window. And when the user presses okay or cancel on the "popup" window. They return to where they were in the original window. Is this possible? How would I do it?


I'm a big fan of this guy: http://jqueryui.com/dialog/#modal

I don't think it's exactly what you're talking about, but it meets your functionality requirements.



allnodcoms said:


> I use this one. It's a small, customisable and very user friendly little script...
> 
> Danny


Added to the toolbox, thanks.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

ckphilli said:


> Added to the toolbox, thanks.


You're welcome! 

Danny


----------



## smartcard (Jun 1, 2007)

allnodcoms said:


> I use this one. It's a small, customisable and very user friendly little script...
> 
> Danny


This script did the job for me, Thanks


----------

